# D3 - Cut oder Uncut Version ?



## schwingtitte (16. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute.
Habe heute alle Geschäfte in der Umgebung abgegrast, nirgendwo gibbet noch Diablo. 
Ich hab keine Lust 3 Tage zu warten bis der Key mit Amazon ankommt..
Daher meine Frage vor dem Key-Kauf: Worin besteht der Unterschied zwischen der "normalen" Diablo 3 Version und der "Uncut"-Version ?
Gibt es da überhaupt einen ? 
Gruss.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Mai 2012)

Es gibt keine Uncut-Version. Alle Diablo 3 Versionen sind identisch.


----------



## schwingtitte (16. Mai 2012)

Ok danke.
Dann frage ich mich bloss, warum manche Seiten beides auflisten, aber das ist dann nicht mein Problem.
Thema hat sich somit erledigt


----------

